# Cohiba Puro Dominicana Churchill Cigar Review - FINE CIGAR



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I actuallt tried this stick by chance. went to the local retailer with a buddy. i do not buy alot retail anymore. he suggested we try this one. i b...

Read the full review here: Cohiba Puro Dominicana Churchill Cigar Review - FINE CIGAR


----------

